# Millsap added to USA Men's National Team roster



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ATLANTA -- Forward Paul Millsap has been added to the 2014-16 USA Men's National Team roster, it was announced today by USA Basketball National Team Managing Director Jerry Colangelo. He joins Hawks teammate Kyle Korver on the men's national team, making the Hawks just one of three teams (Golden State and Washington) with more than one player on the current national team roster.
> 
> "I'm very excited about being added to the USA Men's National Team roster," Millsap said. "I look forward to practicing with and competing against some of the NBA's best for the honor of representing our country in Spain."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2014/news/07/27/paul-millsap-added-to-team-usa/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

He's earned it. Good for him.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He'd make a great PF for that team, gives them another guy to do some dirty work but he's also skillful enough to create space by being a quality shooter/passer.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Looks like he's out. Reports say he didn't make it through tomorrow's cut. Interesting. They brought him in for a look so recently, I would have thought they'd take more time to evaluate his fit.


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

ChrisWoj said:


> Looks like he's out. Reports say he didn't make it through tomorrow's cut. Interesting. They brought him in for a look so recently, I would have thought they'd take more time to evaluate his fit.


That is at least a bit weird. Question is did they call him and then in the meantime figured out they don't need him, or did the decision happen when they saw his play. It is possible that coach K just wanted to go with his usual SFs play PFs as he does in these competitions.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

After the Paul George incident, just am happy he didn't get hurt


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

ATLien said:


> After the Paul George incident, just am happy he didn't get hurt


One huge injury to a star in 22 years. I'd say Team USA has a good enough track record that you can assume your stars won't get hurt barring a freak incident. Better than any independent summer program or street ball game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A guy like Milsap would just be getting spot minutes on the team. The risk of him getting hurt would not be all that great. Durant will probably average around 28 minutes per game or less and everyone else will be less. It's a 40 minute game and the roster is obviously deep.


----------

